# Windows 7 und 10 brauchen 100GB SSD Speicherplatz?



## Mylo (10. August 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe mir einen neuen PC gekauft:

GTX TITAN X
5960X
64GB Ram
2x 500GB SSD
1x 256 M.2 SSD (32gbs)

Folgendes Problem:

Habe eine OEM Windows 7 Pro auf die M.2 SSD installiert. Nach der Installation hatte ich nur noch 120GB freien Speicherplatz. Nach installation von Adobe Programmen und den ganzen kram nur noch 65GB. Habe dann auf Windows 10 Upgeradet und plötlich hatte ich 108GB freien speicher. Habe mit CCleaner den Old.Windows 7 Ordner gelöscht und sogar 130GB freien Speicherplatz. 

Nach einem Neustart habe ich wieder nur noch 65GB freien Speicherplatz! Wo zum Teufel sind bitte die restlichen 70GB hin bzw. soagr 200GB nach einem clean install von Windows 7. Ich kann nirgendwo sehen dass windows über 100gb speicherplatz braucht? wie installieren denn bitte die leute auf eine 128gb SSD Windows?

Widerherstellungspunkte usw. habe ich alle gelöscht und ausgeschaltet? Verstehe die Welt nicht mehr!?


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. August 2015)

Ganz simpel: Du hast 64 GB RAM verbaut. Entsprechend werden für den Ruhezustand (wo der Inhalt des RAMs auf der Systemplatte zwischengelagert wird bis zum Reaktivieren des PCs) 64 GB reserviert. Da geht dein Speicherplatz hin.

Wenn du die Ruhezustand-Funktion ausstellst (cmd.exe als Admin ausführen und "powercfg -h off" eintippen, dann neu starten) ist dein Speicher wieder da.

Dass er auch kurzzeitig vom CCleaner wieder freigeschaufelt wird liegt daran, dass das Tool die entsprechende Reservierungsdatei (hiberfile.sys) löscht - diese wird beim Neustart von Windows aber wieder neu angelegt wenn der Ruhezustand verfügbar ist.


----------



## Mylo (10. August 2015)

würde es sich negativ auf die Systemleistung äußern wenn ich es wie beschrieben abstelle?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. August 2015)

naja solange du den Ruhezustand nicht nutzt nicht den PC also immer richtig aus machst


----------



## DKK007 (10. August 2015)

Wenn du den Ruhezustand nicht nutzt, kannst du die auch deaktivieren. Zusätzlich den Schnellstart deaktivieren, weil der auch ne Art Ruhezustand ist.
Die Pagefile kann man auch einfach auf ner anderen Platte anlegen lassen.


----------



## Laggy.NET (10. August 2015)

Die Datei wird auch genutzt, wenn man auf "herunterfahren" klickt. Der PC wird dabei auch in eine Art Ruhezustand versetzt, damit Windows schneller wieder startet.

Wenn du die Datei mit dem befehl löscht:
Nachteil:
- Windows Start dauert etwas länger

Vorteil:
- Mehr freier Speicherplatz
- Herunterfahren und anschließendes Starten des PCs bewirkt einen RICHTIGEN neustart des Systems und nicht nur das versetzen in den Ruhezustand und wieder aufwecken wie zuvor mir der Datei.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. August 2015)

Faneramx schrieb:


> würde es sich negativ auf die Systemleistung äußern wenn ich es wie beschrieben abstelle?



Nö. Die Leistung ist exakt dieselbe im Betrieb (der Bootvorgang kann minimal länger dauern weil die hiberfile.sys auch als Prefetcher genutzt werden kann, aber nicht erwähnenswert bei ner SSD) - du hast halt nur keinen Ruhezustand mehr zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mylo (10. August 2015)

cool danke jungs für eure hilfe! aber trotzdem fehlt noch ungewöhnlich viel platzt findet ihr nicht? 256GB SSD nach win install nur noch 100GB frei?


----------



## Ash1983 (10. August 2015)

Die ganzen Programme sind doch weiterhin installiert, zudem hast du vermutlich eine recht große Auslagerungsdatei.


----------



## DKK007 (10. August 2015)

Liegt eben an Pagefile und Hibernatefile, die zusammen das 2-2,5 Fache des RAM belegen.


----------



## Laggy.NET (10. August 2015)

Kannst dir ja mal z.B. "TreeSize"oder ähnliches laden, dann siehst du sofort, was auf der Platte so viel Speicher braucht.


----------



## Mylo (10. August 2015)

ok interessant die auslagerungsdatei scheint da 64gb von der festplatte zu verwenden. wenn ich diese kleiner einstelle wird er dann auch weniger von dem ram verwenden?


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. August 2015)

Die Auslagerungsdatei wird hauptsächlich erst dann benutzt wenn der RAM voll ist... das sollte bei dir so schnell nicht passieren. 

Ganz abschalten sollte man sie dennoch nicht weil dann einige Programme Probleme machen können, aber es sollte völlig ausreichen etwa 512MB bis 4096 MB einzustellen als min/max.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. August 2015)

Wenn man Win 7 oder 8 auf 10 Updatet bleibt ja noch was vom alten System auf der Platte da ich das aber noch nicht gemacht habe bleibt die Frage wieviel MB/GB das aus macht. Aber wenn man bei 10 bleiben will kann man das ja löschen.


----------



## ric84 (12. August 2015)

Vielleicht blöder Tipp von mir, aber hast du den Win.old Ordner schon gelöscht?


----------

